# [OFF] Mangas!!!

## bivittatus

Bon voilà...un sujet totalement off, mais je trouve hallucinant le nombre de personnes qui postent des screenshots de leur bureau avec un manga en fond d'écran ou encore qui ont un avatar en correspondance avec un manga!!!

Je n'ai rien contre, loin de là hein  :Laughing: , mais voilà...je voulais juste savoir ce qu'il y a de si passionnant là-dedans pour que ça devienne un phénomène!!!

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

je regarde/lis quelques mangas (3 en fait) et je ne suis pas comme certain un fan/passionné/fou/... de la culture japonaise.

Pour moi un manga ce n'est rien de plus qu'une bd du soleil levant  :Very Happy: .

Après pourquoi ne pas mettre ça en fond d'écran/avatar ? certain mette bien des voitures, des femmes dénudées,  des pinguoins....

----------

## geekounet

On va pas dire que je suis un grand fan, mais j'aime bien le mouvement manga. Jusque là, j'ai lu toute la série de Rurouni Kenshin (dont je suis assez fan ^_^) et le premier de One Piece ya pas longtemps que je trouve pas rien qu'avec le début, faut que je lise la suite.

Côté anime, je suis fan de Ghost In The Shell (cf l'avatar  :Razz: ), j'ai aussi vu toute la série Fullmetal Alchemist, et j'aime bien les films de Hayao Miyazaki  :Smile:  J'ai matté qq anime de Naruto mais j'accroche pas trop (par contre mon ptit frère les regarde tous), mais on me parle beaucoup de Bleach, faudra que je matte ça  :Smile: 

Et pour les wallpapers, chez moi je change tous les 2-3 jours et ya de tout : manga, linux, nature, art abstrait ...  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

Pareil que geekounet, je suis pas un grand fan, mais y'en a quelques-uns que j'aime beaucoup comme Samouraï Champloo, Samouraï 7, Serial Experiments Lain, GTO ou encore Bleach que je viens de commencer et qui me semble très prometteur  :Wink:  Ah j'allais oublier Evangelion avec une fin sans queue ni tête. Il parait d'ailleurs qu'il va y avoir de nouveaux épisodes  :Very Happy: 

ps: mon avatar n'est pas issus d'un manga, mais de Corto Maltese   :Wink: 

edit: pour répondre au post initial (tout de même) l'intérêt des mangas est qu'il y en a pour tous les goûts, beaucoup de thèmes sont abordés dans des styles différents, donc tout le monde peut trouver un manga qui lui plaise: humour, quête, passion, angoisse, combats, ésotérisme etc... Le manga c'est un univers complet   :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Bon voilà...un sujet totalement off, mais je trouve hallucinant le nombre de personnes qui postent des screenshots de leur bureau avec un manga en fond d'écran ou encore qui ont un avatar en correspondance avec un manga!!!
> 
> Je n'ai rien contre, loin de là hein , mais voilà...je voulais juste savoir ce qu'il y a de si passionnant là-dedans pour que ça devienne un phénomène!!!

 

Regarde les samurai champloo et tu comprendras  :Very Happy:  (ou les initial D http://www.bigappleanimefest.com/downloads/InitialDWall.JPG  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## titoucha

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Côté anime, je suis fan de Ghost In The Shell (cf l'avatar ), 

 

C'est un superbe titre, j'aime bien aussi Akira, etc.. en fait je regarde le graphisme en premier et il y a quelques petits bijoux dans les animes, par contre je n'ai pas, mais alors pas croché sur les mangas, à cause du graphisme plus que bof.

----------

## Enlight

Alors alors, tu vas sur sk-team.com tu commences Black Lagoon et on en reparle...   :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Alors alors, tu vas sur sk-team.com tu commences Black Lagoon et on en reparle...  

 

Mowarf, ça se laisse regarder mais c'est pas un chef d'oeuvre, avec pas mal d'épisodes assez lourds quand même (avec roberta, ça se fait long  xD et ça représente trop d'épisodes pour une série aussi courte).

----------

## titoucha

C'est pas mal en effet   :Smile:  mais ça vaut pas un Ghost

----------

## Delvin

je plussoie enlight, black lagoon va laisser une trace dans l'histoire du manga au même titre qu'évangélion, cowboy bebop et FMA, tout ces animes disposent d'une qualité de production rare(mais les derniers épisodes n'ont plus tout à fait la meme qualité) ainsi que de personnage attachants et profonds.

Quant à GITS, la série est excellente mais les 2 films ne m'ont appris qu'une chose, que le réalisateur est un fou psycopate, un david linch japonais quoi  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> Quant à GITS, la série est excellente mais les 2 films ne m'ont appris qu'une chose, que le réalisateur est un fou psycopate, un david linch japonais quoi   

 

Héhé c'est aussi ce que je m'étais dit   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *Delvin wrote:*   Quant à GITS, la série est excellente mais les 2 films ne m'ont appris qu'une chose, que le réalisateur est un fou psycopate, un david linch japonais quoi    
> 
> Héhé c'est aussi ce que je m'étais dit  

 

Je trouve le premier assez compréhensible, mais le deuxième j'ai encore un peu de mal, surtout pour le passage de la maison des poupées  :Confused: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Je trouve le premier assez compréhensible, mais le deuxième j'ai encore un peu de mal, surtout pour le passage de la maison des poupées 

 

Ah ouais c'est clair !

Remarque, moi moins je comprends, plus j'aime !   :Laughing: 

(Ça ne s'applique pas à mon PC par contre   :Smile:  )

----------

## Darkael

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon voilà...un sujet totalement off, mais je trouve hallucinant le nombre de personnes qui postent des screenshots de leur bureau avec un manga en fond d'écran ou encore qui ont un avatar en correspondance avec un manga!!!
> 
> Je n'ai rien contre, loin de là hein , mais voilà...je voulais juste savoir ce qu'il y a de si passionnant là-dedans pour que ça devienne un phénomène!!!
> ...

 

L'interêt des mangas/animes, c'est qu'il y en a pour tous les gouts. Y'a de la comédie, de la SF, du policier, de la romance etc. Avec la quantité phénoménale de titres qui sort chaque année, il y en a forcément qui sont susceptibles de t'intéresser quelque soient tes préférences. Le tout c'est de pouvoir s'y retrouver.

Personnellement je suis plutôt anime que manga parce que je trouve ça plus pratique pour regarder sur un PC... Même si en général les animes sont moins bien que les mangas dont ils sont tirés, quoique les animes ne viennent pas tous d'un manga. Je regarde un peu de tout (ou plutôt beaucoup de tout...).

Mes deux animes préférés pour 2006 sont Higurashi no Naku Koro ni dont est tiré mon avatar du moment, une sorte de de thriller fantastique qui a l'art de passer de la comédie gentillette au bain de sang en un éclair, avec une histoire démentielle derrière (l'animation est pas terrible, par contre le doublage est excellent). Le deuxième c'est la Mélancolie d'Haruhi Suzumiya, un mélange de science-fiction et de comédie assez délirant (c'est la première fois que je regarde une série dont le premier épisode est un faux, faut oser quand même....)

Sinon dans les nouveautés y'a Death Note qui est pas mal (mais j'ai déja lu le manga), et Code Geass qui a l'air prometteur mais j'ai pas encore regardé.

Voilà voilà.

Et maintenant, trollons.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Alors alors, tu vas sur sk-team.com tu commences Black Lagoon et on en reparle...  

 

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> je plussoie enlight, black lagoon va laisser une trace dans l'histoire du manga 

 

Beuh, Black Lagoon c'est juste des gunfights génériques et ennuyeux. Les poses stylées au milieu de balles qui évitent miraculeusement leur cible ça va deux minutes, mais ça saoule rapidement. Niveau histoire et personnages, zéro. La bande son est pas mal par contre. J'ai pas regardé la saison 2.

----------

## Darkael

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quant à GITS, la série est excellente mais les 2 films ne m'ont appris qu'une chose, que le réalisateur est un fou psycopate, un david linch japonais quoi 

 

Bah dans les deux cas c'est l'histoire tordue et l'univers complexe de Masamune Shirow, sauf que ça passe mieux pour les séries parce qu'avec 26 épisodes t'as le temps de digérer... Mais bon de toutes façons c'est rien comparé à des trucs comme Serial Experiments Lain ou la fin d'Evangélion qui sont du pur délire d'auteur.

----------

## Delvin

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beuh, Black Lagoon c'est juste des gunfights génériques et ennuyeux. Les poses stylées au milieu de balles qui évitent miraculeusement leur cible ça va deux minutes, mais ça saoule rapidement. Niveau histoire et personnages, zéro. La bande son est pas mal par contre. J'ai pas regardé la saison 2.

 

ba si t'as pas aimé la saison 1, regarde pas la 2, elle est moins bien animée

----------

## E11

Vive dragon ball !!!!!  :Laughing: 

C'est la meilleur manga au monde !!!!!!!

Je crois que je dois en avoir raté aucun ( du moins dans les dbz et dbgt car les db, j'ai pas encore su les trouver  :Sad:  ) 

Pour les autre mangas par contre   :Rolling Eyes: ... Appart si des dessins animés comme Nicky Larson font partie des mangas alors oui je trouve ça cool globalement, mais y'en a aussi une floppée que je n'ai pas vraiment aimé... Naruto par exemple (si c'est le bon nom et si bien le nom du dessin animé auquel je pense  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ou les mangas avec certains style de dessins...

----------

## Scullder

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Beuh, Black Lagoon c'est juste des gunfights génériques et ennuyeux. Les poses stylées au milieu de balles qui évitent miraculeusement leur cible ça va deux minutes, mais ça saoule rapidement. Niveau histoire et personnages, zéro. La bande son est pas mal par contre. J'ai pas regardé la saison 2.

 

Ce que j'aimais bien, c'était la fin des épisodes, faut voir pour comprendre ^^. Après, ça me fait un peu penser à Get Backers par moment (les épisodes avec madoka erk, et après, l'histoire du musée toussa), des grands épisodes avec des personnages saoulants qui servent à rien, un peu comme si il y avait une grosse sous histoire dans l'anime, en pas bien développée et pas très utile, juste pour faire des épisodes.

Ca se retrouve souvent d'ailleurs, et j'aime pas ça.

Pour recadrer par rapport au forum, j'ai bien aimé les Battle Programmer Shirase : http://www.animeka.com/animes/detail/battle-programmer-shirase.html xD

----------

## Delvin

E11 nicky larson, sailor moon, ken le survivant sont tous des mangas (en fait tout les dessins animés du club dorothé sont des mangas sauf l'école des champions qui était une production francaise)

----------

## Scullder

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> E11 nicky larson, sailor moon, ken le survivant sont tous des mangas (en fait tout les dessins animés du club dorothé sont des mangas sauf l'école des champions qui était une production francaise)

 

Je crois qu'on dit manga pour les bd jap, et anime (prononcé animé), qui est le terme japonais pour dessin animé. Mais je peux me tromper   :Cool: 

----------

## Delvin

oui, par extension on appel beaucoup d'animes des mangas parce qu'ils aussi (ceux du club dorothé) tirés de mangas papier (et en fait avec un bon doublage ou en version papier, ils sont tous trés bon)

un palme est quand meme à decerner pour les doubleurs de ken, qui ont réussi à massacrer un anime de qualité

----------

## Scullder

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> un palme est quand meme à decerner pour les doubleurs de ken, qui ont réussi à massacrer un anime de qualité

 

Massacrer... au couteau ?

--->[]

----------

## Delvin

euh le pire que j'ai entendu, c'est hokuto ...  rrent de montagne

je pense qu'ils prenaient une drogue particuliérement bizarre

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Je pense que vous oubliez 2 animes mythiques : Monster et Berserk (animes licenciés). J'en bouffe pas mal de mangas et comme KarnEvil je vous conseil Death Note, je n'aurai pas du lire les mangas maintenant je connais la fin, snif.

Sinon je vais écouter les conseils de KarnEvil et regarder Higurashi no Naku et Code Geass.

EDIT : Il ne faut surtout pas regarder les animes en français, c'est horrible!! Hurrggh je vais vomir...Last edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Sun Dec 24, 2006 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

j'aime bien les mangas de temps en temps ^___^

Ceux qui resteront à jamais dans ma dvdthèque :

- Neon Genesis Evangelion

- les OAV de Kenshin

----------

## Scullder

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> euh le pire que j'ai entendu, c'est hokuto ...  rrent de montagne
> 
> je pense qu'ils prenaient une drogue particuliérement bizarre

 

cadeau de nowel : http://hokuto.free.fr/ecrit.htm  :Smile: 

----------

## gim

Moi je suis un fan, mais très sélectif  :Smile: 

Y'en a plusieurs que j'aime particulièrement et qui ont déja été cités: cowboy-beebop, samurai shamploo, monster. Ya aussi 20th century boys, last-exile, ergo-proxy, et un truc très court et complètement ouf qui s'appelle « flcl », prononcer fulikuli!

----------

## Darkael

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> Je pense que vous oubliez 2 animes mythiques : Monster et Berserk (animes licenciés). J'en bouffe pas mal de mangas et comme KarnEvil je vous conseil Death Note, je n'aurai pas du lire les mangas maintenant je connais la fin, snif.
> 
> Sinon je vais écouter les conseils de KarnEvil et regarder Higurashi no Naku et Code Geass.
> 
> 

 

Pour Higurashi je te conseille de regarder la première histoire (4 premiers épisodes) d'un coup... l'interêt de la série c'est la montée progressive du suspense et ça se voit pas au premier épisode. Par contre pour les explications il y en a quelques unes à la fin de la série, mais sinon il faut attendre la saison 2 en 2007 pour les révélations finales.

Code Geass je garantis rien, je sais juste que c'est un anime avec des méchas et une bonne histoire, et sponsorisé par Pizza Hut  :Exclamation: 

Sinon pour les autres animes de 2006 j'ai aussi retenu Simoun (qui est pas mal si on arrive à ignorer la quantité massive de lesbianisme et de fanservice), Ergo Proxy (en gros ils ont pris la chanteuse d'Evanescence et l'ont foutu dans Blade Runner) et XXXholic (CLAMP)

----------

## Scullder

Les 3 saisons de Full Metal Panic (j'ai vraiment commencé les animes avec ça) et hellsing aussi  :Smile: 

Je suis fan de full metal panic, qui mélange pas mal de genres.

http://www.animeka.com/animes/detail/id_624.html

----------

## Darkael

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Les 3 saisons de Full Metal Panic (j'ai vraiment commencé les animes avec ça) et hellsing aussi 
> 
> Je suis fan de full metal panic, qui mélange pas mal de genres.
> 
> http://www.animeka.com/animes/detail/id_624.html

 

Je suis pas trop fan de mécha mais j'aime bien le côté comédie de FMP. FMP Fumoffu est excellent.

----------

## Enlight

Je maintiens mon grand amour pour Black Lagoon et le personnage totalement borderline de Revy, en revanche c'est vrai que Death Note (que j'ai connu grace à l'avatar de Ey) c'est vraiment fort. Dans le genre y'a GunM que j'ai vraiment adoré mais uniquement lu en manga, je ne sais même pas s'il y'a eu un animé.

Par contre cowboy beebop faudra vraiment que je vois à l'occase.

----------

## SanKuKai

+1 pour Death Note !

Je ne suis pas un accro de mangas mais j'accroche totalement à celui-là (même si un couillon a gâché mon plaisir en spoilant à mort...   :Sad:  ).

----------

## Scullder

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> +1 pour Death Note !
> 
> Je ne suis pas un accro de mangas mais j'accroche totalement à celui-là (même si un couillon a gâché mon plaisir en spoilant à mort...   ).

 

Je suis en train de les regarder, j'en suis à l'épisode 3. C'est pas mal, je sais pas pourquoi, ça me fait un peu penser à Bleach (que j'aurai pas dû regarder les 70 premiers épisodes vu ce que ça devient).

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Code Geass je garantis rien, je sais juste que c'est un anime avec des méchas et une bonne histoire, et sponsorisé par Pizza Hut 

 

J'aime pas les mechas, je zap.

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Ergo Proxy (en gros ils ont pris la chanteuse d'Evanescence et l'ont foutu dans Blade Runner) et XXXholic (CLAMP)

 

Ergo proxy, niveau graphisme et animation c'est quand même de la tuerie mais comme c'est licencié à partir du 18eme épisode, je peux pas emmetre d'avis sur le scénario.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Dans le genre y'a GunM que j'ai vraiment adoré mais uniquement lu en manga, je ne sais même pas s'il y'a eu un animé.

 

Je suis fan de gummn, en ce moment je me tape la suite intitulé Last Order (mangas), les personnages sont vraiment bien travaillés mais ils étaient plus profonds dans la première saison. C'est toujours aussi beau niveau dessin. Je te confirme, il n'y a pas eu d'anime. Il y a eu un OAV mais très court à mon goût.

Sinon il y a une rumeure comme quoi un film de James Cameron serait en préparation http://www.ecranlarge.com/news-cinema-69.php

J'avais oublié Hajime no ippo qui est super marrant. (anime sur la boxe)

----------

## Darkael

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *SanKuKai wrote:*   +1 pour Death Note !
> 
> Je ne suis pas un accro de mangas mais j'accroche totalement à celui-là (même si un couillon a gâché mon plaisir en spoilant à mort...   ). 
> 
> Je suis en train de les regarder, j'en suis à l'épisode 3. C'est pas mal, je sais pas pourquoi, ça me fait un peu penser à 

 

Surement parce qu'il y a des shinigami dans les deux, en dehors de ça je vois pas.

Sinon Death Note c'est excellent jusqu'à ce que <insérer gros spoiler ici>, après ça devenait vite ennuyant je trouve...

[EDIT] D'ailleurs y'a aussi un film pour Death Note (avec des vrais acteurs) mais je l'ai pas vu

----------

## Delvin

+1 KarnEvil, death note tourne un peu en rond au bout d'un moment

----------

## bivittatus

Hé bé...j'avoue qu'à vous lire et à voir la passion avec laquelle vous parlez de tout ça, je vais peut-être finir par me laisser tenter par la vision d'un de ces mangas dont vous parlez!!! D'ailleurs, aujourd'hui j'ai appris que les BD tirées de mangas (ou c'est l'inverse, j'en sais rien!!!  :Embarassed:  ) se lisent en partant de la dernière page!!! On n'arrête pas le progrès!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Delvin

un manga est une BD, étymologiquement ça veut dire "dessin sur bois" et le sens de lecture est inversé, au japon on lit de gauche à droite  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Hé bé...j'avoue qu'à vous lire et à voir la passion avec laquelle vous parlez de tout ça, je vais peut-être finir par me laisser tenter par la vision d'un de ces mangas dont vous parlez!!! D'ailleurs, aujourd'hui j'ai appris que les BD tirées de mangas (ou c'est l'inverse, j'en sais rien!!!  ) se lisent en partant de la dernière page!!! On n'arrête pas le progrès!!! 

 

Ben vi, les Japonais vivent la tête en bas donc ils font tout à l'envers ! Je vois pas en quoi ça t'étonne   :Laughing: 

Ok je =>   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> un manga est une BD, étymologiquement ça veut dire "dessin sur bois" et le sens de lecture est inversé, au japon on lit de gauche à droite 

 

Heuu, de droite à gauche plutôt  :Wink: 

----------

## truz

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ben vi, les Japonais vivent la tête en bas donc ils font tout à l'envers ! Je vois pas en quoi ça t'étonne  
> 
> Ok je =>  

 T'as même le droit à une double sortie là !  :Wink:  Ou un voyage au japon, c'est toi qui vois  :Smile: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> un manga est une BD, étymologiquement ça veut dire "dessin sur bois" et le sens de lecture est inversé, au japon on lit de gauche à droite 

 

Ah ben alors tout est normal là-bas!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Delvin

maiiiis euh !!!!!! bande de méchants !

vous avez compris, on lit de droite à gauche ....

(et voila une petite erreur de rien du tout et c'est la mise à mort en place publique)

----------

## bivittatus

Qu'est-ce que je devrais dire, moi qui suis un inculte dans ce domaine hein???  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Delvin wrote:*   un manga est une BD, étymologiquement ça veut dire "dessin sur bois" et le sens de lecture est inversé, au japon on lit de gauche à droite  
> 
> Heuu, de droite à gauche plutôt 

 

Oui d'ailleurs c'est toujours la galère absolue quand j'achète le dernier IRS ou le dernier Largo Winch, je mets un temps fou avant de me réhabituer à lire de gauche à droite.

----------

## Ey

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> FMP Fumoffu est excellent.

 

Oui c'est domage que le Second Raid ne soit pas a la hauteur de fumoffu. Mais bon c'est vrai que sinon ils finissaient par tourner en rond...

----------

## PierreAd

Perso je suis pas un fan absolu des mangas / animes... Disons qu'un pote a moi adore ça, et m'en conseille régulièrement, et j'y prend gout petit à petit ! Pour l'instant je me suis déjà fait en animes toute la série des evangelion, fate stay night, trigun et naruto (jusqu'à 200) dont est issu mon avatar   :Wink: 

Je trouve ça sympa en tout cas, ça me rappelle le club Dorothée, les Chevaliers du Zodiaque et toussa   :Wink: 

Par contre je confirme, ne jamais regarder les VF   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Delvin

ha oui pour les animes la plupart du temps(99%) je préfère largement une vo sous titrée où je ne comprend pas ce qui est dit mais où les intonations de voix sont biens plutôt qu'une vf toute moisi

----------

## Enlight

Idem, faut dire qu'avec Naruto en France ils ont fait fort sur ce point  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## PierreAd

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Idem, faut dire qu'avec Naruto en France ils ont fait fort sur ce point 

 

C'est clair ! Je suis tombé sur la VF l'autre jour sur GameOne...C'était comique   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

Bah Naruto c'est pas grave, de toutes façons la série a déja assez de fanboys comme ça...

Par contre une fois j'ai regardé Monster sur Canal+ et c'était horrible... Pourtant j'ai reconnu des voix qu'on a l'habitude d'entendre doubler dans des séries connues. Donc c'est vraiment pas une histoire de talent, mais je sais pas trop si c'est dû à des sessions de doublage trop hâtives, à un manque de motivation des doubleurs ou bien au doublage japonais qui est trop difficile à transposer en occidental (ou tout à la fois?)

 *Ey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui c'est domage que le Second Raid ne soit pas a la hauteur de fumoffu. Mais bon c'est vrai que sinon ils finissaient par tourner en rond...
> 
> 

 

Second Raid a des soeurs tueuses lesbiennes, ça fait pardonner tout le reste.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> ha oui pour les animes la plupart du temps(99%) je préfère largement une vo sous titrée ...

 

Il vaut mieux garder et regarder le travail en VO avec un sous titre VF , c'est clair !

Mon manga préféré c'est Gunnm (Les deux oav ne sont pas à la hauteur mais je les aiment bien quand même ...) .

Sinon pour rajouter qques animés qui n'ont pas été cité que j'aime bien :

- Wonderfull Days (Film)

- Basilisk

- Samouraï Deeper Kyo

- Ikki Tousen

- Enfer et Paradis

- Sunabozu

- Project Arms

- Wheathering Continent (Film)

- Ninja Scroll (Film + Episodes)

- Speed Grapher

- Bakuretsu Tenshi

- Hellsing

- Baki (Baston ..)

- etc ...

@ +

----------

## Scullder

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   FMP Fumoffu est excellent. 
> 
> Oui c'est domage que le Second Raid ne soit pas a la hauteur de fumoffu. Mais bon c'est vrai que sinon ils finissaient par tourner en rond...

 

AAH mais nan, c'est plutôt fumoffu qui n'est pas à la heuteur de la première saison =) En fait, fumoffu, c'est plutôt un intermède, même si c'est très sympa, vala quoi, on va vite l'oublier. Dans the second raid, le scénario et les perso sont développés un tout p'tit peu plus, c'est différent, je la trouve super bien cette saison, ça finit trop vite.

Mais bon, venant d'un fan de death note...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## SiOu

Bizarement je nai pas vu dans ce topic parler de love hina , madlax , school rumble , major , hikaru no go et surtout BECK l'une des meilleurs series que jai pu voir !!!

----------

## PabOu

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Delvin wrote:*   ha oui pour les animes la plupart du temps(99%) je préfère largement une vo sous titrée ... 
> 
> Il vaut mieux garder et regarder le travail en VO avec un sous titre VF , c'est clair !

 

Et encore plus : des sous-titres VA. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais le français me donne vraiment l'impression que c'est destiné à des gosses de moins de 10 ans. Et puis c'est une habitude, sur la toile, il y a bien plus d'animes/mangas traduits en anglais qu'en français. Et les traductions en français sont parfois faites à partir de la traduction anglaise... et je vous dit pas le résultat affreux.

PS : One Piece powah ;-) mais la mode est passée, c'est Naruto aujourd'hui... qui n'était pas trop mal à un moment mais qui s'est beaucoup essouflé depuis.

----------

## Darkael

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et encore plus : des sous-titres VA. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais le français me donne vraiment l'impression que c'est destiné à des gosses de moins de 10 ans. Et puis c'est une habitude, sur la toile, il y a bien plus d'animes/mangas traduits en anglais qu'en français. Et les traductions en français sont parfois faites à partir de la traduction anglaise... et je vous dit pas le résultat affreux.
> 
> 

 

Ben en fait c'est pareil pour la majorité des subs anglais, c'est pas une bonne idée d'apprendre l'anglais en regardant des fansubs... Sauf que à moins d'être très bon en anglais ça se voit moins que si tu regardes en français, mais faut pas se leurrer c'est pareil dans toutes les langues.

----------

## idodesuke

Moi je matte blood+ en ce moment et je trouve ca bien!

Les Hajime no Ippo j'ai bien aimé aussi comme plein d'autres que vous avez déjà cité

 *Quote:*   

> Bon voilà...un sujet totalement off, mais je trouve hallucinant le nombre de personnes qui postent des screenshots de leur bureau avec un manga en fond d'écran ou encore qui ont un avatar en correspondance avec un manga!!! 

 

Pas trop niveau manga parce que les BD européennes sont pas mal 666, chroniques de la lune noire, Trolls de Troy, Lanfeust  ( bien d'europe tout ca hein?, le genre de bd du Domaine de Gorn --> ben merde ca va fermer) mais plutôt niveau anime si il y'avait de la concurrence à la japanimation ca pourrait être interessant parce bon chui sur que nous autres on est pas des quiches non plus dans ce domaine... mais j'ai pas de preuve   :Very Happy: 

Parce contre pour les doublages j'ai un doute, pas sur kon soit vraiment capable...   :Sad: 

Sinon si tu me trouve de beaux fond d'écran genre BD et en 1600x1200 j'veux bien!

edit: rien dit j'en ai trouvé

----------

## Darkael

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Code Geass je garantis rien, je sais juste que c'est un anime avec des méchas et une bonne histoire, et sponsorisé par Pizza Hut  
> 
> J'aime pas les mechas, je zap.
> 
> 

 

Je viens de commencer à regarder Code Geass, effectivement il y a des méchas, mais honnêtement ça s'oublie vite. En fait plus haut j'ai cité Code Geass avec Death Note, mais j'étais loin de me douter que les deux étaient très similaires... Lelouch ressemble beaucoup à Light, et se retrouve dans une situation à peu près pareille (super-pouvoir + combats intellectuels). Code Geass est bien sûr plus tourné action, mais l'histoire est très bien, même si la situation de départ est très improbable (l'Angleterre a envahi le Japon!). En plus les musiques sont bien. Bref, un anime avec des mechas à voir même si on aime pas les mechas, un peu comme Raxhephon ou FMP...

PS: non c'est pas une excuse bidon pour faire remonter le thread... enfin si, un peu

----------

## yoyo

Perso, je ne suis pas trop un fan des animes ... Je préfère les versions "papier" des mangas car leur version à l'écran est souvent moins fouillée et moins complète.

Pour un débutant en manga je conseillerai "seizon - life" de Nobuyuki Fukumoto qui a l'avantage de n'être composé que de trois tomes (donc vite lu) et qui est vraiment pas mal.

Sinon il y a également "quartier lointain" en trois tomes qui est vraiment très bon aussi et dont les dessins sont très épurés et moins "manga". D'ailleurs la plupart des mangas de son auteur Jirô Taniguchi sont excellents ("L'orme du Caucase" entre autre).

Sinon, pour aller un peu plus dans le manga, l'auteur URASAWA Naoki a réalisé deux excellents mangas : "monster" et "20th Century Boys".

J'ai découvert récemment "sanctuary" qui est vraiment bon également. Je ne pensais pas qu'un manga sur la politique aurait pu me passionner à ce point.

Je suis également un fan des Gunnm (et pour ceux qui disent que les mangas c'est moche et mal dessiné, essayez de faire aussi bien) je le conseille donc également.

Les GTO et Young GTO sont, dans un tout autre style, assez "jouissif" également et les premiers tomes de dragon ball m'ont vraiment bien plus (très marrant). Les classiques comme City Hunter (Nicky Larson) sont également bons et nettement mieux que les versions dessins animés.

Gon est très particulier mais plutôt sympa aussi.

Le "manga" est très varié et il y a du (très) bon et du (très) mauvais. Il faut faire le tri.

Enfin, moi qui suis un grand fan de BD en tout genre : comics, "belges" (tintin, chroniques de la lune noire, marlysa etc.) pour moi le manga apporte une dimension supplémentaire qui commence a être intégré aux autres types de BD : le mouvement du dessin. Comparez un coup de point d'un lucky luke à celui d'un GTO : tout est dit.

Les angles de vues assez proches d'un film avec des plongées, des contre-plongées, des flous etc, des cadres qui ne sont pas nécessairement carrés ou rectangulaires et des personnages qui sortent des cadres tout cela conduit à une dynamique et rend la BD plus "vivante".

Enjoy !

----------

## kwenspc

Pareil que Yoyo, généralement je préfère les versions papiers. Le gros exemple : City Hunter. (naaaaan!) En DA bah c'est sympa sans plus. 

En papier c'est à mourir de rire, pas censuré, bien plus coquin et grave débile que la série animés ^^

idem pour GTO.

Bon là c'est les classiques. En animes sinon je regarde que des block-buster genre "Last Exile", "Lain", les miasaki etc...

Sinon des petites séries auquel j'accroche un poil genre "Noein", "Kurau Phantom Memory" que j'aime bcp et surtout "Gankustuou" qui est une adaptation osée et réussie du Compte de Monte-Christo (j'ai lu le livre bien avant et je m'y suis retrouvé tout en trouvant bcp de choses nouvelles et intéressantes)

Fin rien de bien spécifique. J'aime bien sans être un gros fan mordu de fansub.

----------

## Delvin

Un anime qui m'a fait pisser de rire mais qui bizarrement n'est pas trés connu c'est Guu, une histoire totalement déjanté et des persos tout aussi déjantés sauf peut être le héros  :Smile: 

Sinon je suis trés mangas "bourrins", dans ce style je conseil berserk (médiéval à souhait au début et continue en dark fantasy), red eyes dans lequel l'histoire du monde est développé à un niveau assez impressionnant (à la fin des tomes il y a des rapports de batailles et quelques pages d'histoire). J'ai un pote fan de bastard, c'est bourrin, coquin mais il n'y a qu'à peu prés un tome par ans(le premier est sorti en 86 ou 88 et ca continue de sortir) mais ça part en sucette totale :p .

----------

## yoyo

Juste une dernière précision : la qualité d'un manga dépends aussi (malheureusement) de la qualité de "portage" de l'éditeur. Le fait de lire de droite à gauche, c'est un peu pénible les 10 premières minutes mais ensuite ça passe très bien.   :Wink: 

Le problème se pose davantage lors de la traduction, certaines subtilités n'étant pas transcrites ou n'ayant simplement pas d'équivalent en français, mais ça ça n'est pas forcément pénalisant puisque peux d'entre nous (moi le premier) sommes capables de le voir. Plus grave, c'est la façon dont est intégré le texte : les nippons écrivants verticalement et nous horizontalement certains éditeurs se contentent de recopier les traductions dans les "bulles" originales et ça peut donner des grands espaces blancs ou inversement des bulles surchargées.   :Confused: 

----------

## manu.acl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je suis également un fan des Gunnm (et pour ceux qui disent que les mangas c'est moche et mal dessiné, essayez de faire aussi bien) je le conseille donc également.

 

+1

Gunnm est un bijou de "l'animation" sur papier.

La série Last Order qui allie la conception 3d au dessin 2d renforce d'ailleurs la perspective ainsi que la limpidité des mouvements, notamment dans les combats !

J'attends avec impatience la sortie du Tome 9 pour le dévorer et contempler la qualité des dessins.  :Surprised: 

[Edit]

En plus d'être bien conçu graphiquement, l'auteur (Yukito Kishiro) réalise un vrai travail d'investigation pour ce manga, ce qui donne une histoire qui tient debout avec des détails poussés ; par exemple les arts martiaux utilisés par les protagonistes ont tous des origines bien réelles (qui sont expliquées en bas de page et que l'on retrouve en fouillant sur Internet) et les lois de la physique sont remarquablement respectées (notamment lorsque notre héroïne étrenne l'accélération supersonique du corps que le Dr. Nova (complètement sociopathe) lui a conçu ou lors de son premier combat en apesanteur).

[Edit2]

James Cameron a de plus prévu de porter Gunnm au cinéma avec la participation de Yukito Kishiro. D'après les rumeurs ce projet sera finalisé en 2009.  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by manu.acl on Wed Jan 03, 2007 6:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Edit2]
> 
> James Cameron a de plus prévu de porter Gunnm au cinéma avec la participation de Yukito Kishiro. D'après les rumeurs ce projet sera finalisé en 2009. 

 

argl, cameron... je me méfierais   :Mad: 

----------

## manu.acl

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *manu.acl wrote:*   
> 
> [Edit2]
> 
> James Cameron a de plus prévu de porter Gunnm au cinéma avec la participation de Yukito Kishiro. D'après les rumeurs ce projet sera finalisé en 2009.  
> ...

 

Ce sera toujours mieux que les oav existants !  :Neutral:  (enfin j'espère...)

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

sinon, meme si certain on déjà lu les death notes,

ils sortent bientot en france  :Very Happy: 

sinon, personne n'a parler de shojo Oo

genre Nana, Paradise Kiss ou Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge

serais je le seul a aimer ce genre   :Embarassed: 

----------

## antoine_

GITS forever !

J'adore Ghost In The Shell, sans conteste mon manga préféré.

Pour les films, si vous avez lu les mangas (et relu, et  re-relu) ça passe tout seul :o)

J'ai adoré les deux premiers tomes du manga. Par contre le tome 3 qui est sorti il y a quelques années m'a énormément déçu, je ne suis pas arrivé à le finir... Je ne sais pas pour vous ?

Sinon d'accord sur Monster. Je n'ai pas fini de voir tous les épisodes, mais c'est un animé superbe, surtout pour la qualité de l'intrigue et des personnes.

----------

## kwenspc

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> GITS forever !
> 
> J'adore Ghost In The Shell, sans conteste mon manga préféré.
> 
> Pour les films, si vous avez lu les mangas (et relu, et  re-relu) ça passe tout seul )
> ...

 

Yep GITS est une référence. Il y a 2 tomes qui sont sortis après ces 2 premiers. Je dois dire aussi que j'ai eu beaucoup de mal. C'est plus toufu et moins rigoureux. Qui plus est l'utilisation à outrance des dessins par ordinateur (décors 3d etc...) enlèvent une grosse partie du charme des 2 premiers tomes. J'aimais bien en noir et blanc moi.  :Neutral:  (et puis où sont Ishikawa, Togusa, Saïto? bouh)

Les DA sont très sympas mais à part le premier qui est une adaptation légère (mais réussie) pour moi c'est du fork. (un peu comme blade runner, si vous avez lu le roman). Le second film est pas du tout aussi compliqué en fait  :Smile:   (en même temps ils auraient voulus adapter la suite original ça aurait jamais pu être compris)

----------

## Farnsworth

Pour ma part je suis tres BD et dans les mangas ce qui m'attire ce sont les aventures souvent beaucoup plus longues, développées et fouillées que dans des bd classiques. Dans les sympas papier: Yuyu Hakusho et Hunter X Hunter de Togashi (même s'il a une forte tendance a torcher les fins  :Sad:  ), le cultissime City Hunter (j'ai reussi à me procurer, a force de patience, la collection complète et c'est du bohneur cette série), Angel Heart, Gunnm et Gunnm last order, naruto (en anime je n'aime pas du tout je sais pas pourquoi mais en manga je trouve ca excellent), Evangelion (à quand la suite!?!?!?), Akira, ...

En anime il y a du très bon aussi: Cowboy Bebop qui posséde entre autres une bande son vraiment excellente (très jazzy), Trigun, Samurai Champloo, Macross Zero, NOIR que personne n'a cité et qui est pourtant culte aussi, Wolf's rain (très très bon), Trinity Blood! bref, il y en a trop pour tous les nommer mais il y a franchement un choix énorme et pour ne pas trouver un truc qui nous plait il faut vraiment le faire.

----------

## kwenspc

+1 pour Wolf's rain

Techxnolyze aussi que j'ai vu, très opressant. (et pas optimiste du tout ^^)

Sinon "Noir" c'est culte et j'ai jamais compris pourquoi.  :Confused: 

La musique au début "ça va"...mais à force ça saoe (le même disque en boucle) et surtout les "Watashiwa shino Noir" bla bla bla... ça ma dégouté.  :Sad: 

Fin c'est mon avis, et pour ceux qui connaissent pas : ben regarder là quand même, vous aimerez ptet.

----------

## man in the hill

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> [EDIT] D'ailleurs y'a aussi un film pour Death Note (avec des vrais acteurs) mais je l'ai pas vu

 

Up   :Wink:  ! Pas mal le film  (je n'ai pas encore lu le manga ni vu l'animé ) !

AppleSeed en Film 3D .

Hokuto No Ken Fist of the north star.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Pour ma part, je regarde des animes tous les soirs depuis presque 5 ans. (pfff déjà)

A raison de 6 épisodes minimum par jour, cela fait pas mal.

J'ai vu forcement un peu de tout, et il y a vraiment pour tous les gouts (Bon, à un moment donné, j'en avais vraimement marre de voir des romances, vive l'action et la baston ^^)

E11-> Il y a une suite, disons tragique de Nicky Larson : Angel Heart. (10 ans plus tard)

Le premier épisode m'a fait un choc, surtout quand tu viens de te refaire tout les City Hunter et que tu vois que le pire qui pouvait être imaginé, est arrivé.

Je n'en dis pas plus mais prépare toi. 

Nicky est plus mature (et tu comprendras pourquoi) tout en gardant son aspect délirant qui a fait tout le charme de la série City Hunter.

Parmis ceux qui m'ont marqué (Ho, il y en a pleins d'autres) : 

- Monster (un fantastique thriller)

- Suzuka (une romance sympa)

- Full Metal Panic (Tous confondus, vivement la suite ^^)

- Bleach (sans le truc avec les poupées et les vampires ... comme le mangas quoi)

- Naruto (Seulement les parties respectant le manga, bref moins de 100 épisodes à regarder et plus de 100 épisodes à jeter ...)

- Full Metal Alchemist (Wahoo !!!)

- Initial D (Rah !!!! Pourquoi ça s'arrête à la saison 4 !!!! La saison 3 ne se résume réllement qu'à 1 OAV, le 2nd étant un résumé)

- Evangelion (Première série que j'ai regardé il y a 5 ans, et d'une traite ! Vivement que l'auteur finisse de les refaires comme les mangas paruent ensuite).

- Hellsing (La suite, la suite, la suite !!! Enfin un "gentil" vampire  :Smile:  )  

...

J'ai plus de 400 DVD d'animes à la maison, plus plusieurs centaines de Go attendant d'être gravé  :Wink: 

Et je les ai pratiquement tous vu ^^.

Moi fan ? Nan ...  :Smile: 

@+,

Guile.

PS : Pour Hellsing, je parle bien entendu des premiers créés.

----------

## Scullder

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Pour ma part, je regarde des animes tous les soirs depuis presque 5 ans. (pfff déjà)
> 
> A raison de 6 épisodes minimum par jour, cela fait pas mal.
> ...

 

Waw, j'ai pas mal d'animes en commun avec toi xD 

Pour Hellsing, tu veux parler des quels en fait ? les premiers créés, tu veux dire la 1ère et unique saison, et pas les oav ?

6 animes par jour, c'est impressionnant là Ô_O J'en regarde pas autant, en général, je découvre une série, je regarde tout d'un coup, je me dis "wahou trop bon", et je regarde plus rien pendant plusieurs semaines xD

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Perso, je ne suis pas trop un fan des animes ... Je préfère les versions "papier" des mangas car leur version à l'écran est souvent moins fouillée et moins complète.
> 
> 

 

Faut pas oublier aussi que les animes ça apporte de l'animation, des couleurs, la musique, le doublage (en VO hein) qui rendent plus vivant le truc...

Et puis faut aussi relativiser l'importance des animes tirés de mangas. Si tu prends l'anime de 2006 qui a eu le plus gros succès au Japon l'année dernière, c'est à dire Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu, il se base sur un roman (même s'il y a aussi un manga en parallèle). Pareil pour beaucoup d'autres animes sortis cette même année, qui se basent sur autre chose qu'un manga, voire sur rien du tout. Et si tu regardes parmis les animes "légendaires" cités dans ce thread, beaucoup ne sont pas tirés de manga (Cowboy Bebop, Evangelion...)

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Et puis faut aussi relativiser l'importance des animes tirés de mangas. Si tu prends l'anime de 2006 qui a eu le plus gros succès au Japon l'année dernière, c'est à dire Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu, il se base sur un roman (même s'il y a aussi un manga en parallèle). Pareil pour beaucoup d'autres animes sortis cette même année, qui se basent sur autre chose qu'un manga, voire sur rien du tout. Et si tu regardes parmis les animes "légendaires" cités dans ce thread, beaucoup ne sont pas tirés de manga (Cowboy Bebop, Evangelion...)

 Et bien justement en parlant d'Evangelion, j'aurai bien aimé une version papier expliquant un peu mieux la fin de l'histoire ...   :Mr. Green: 

Mais c'est vrai que de plus en plus d'animes sont des "originaux". Et que serait CowBoy BeBop sans sa bande son ??

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

D'ailleur il y a cowboy bebop qui ressort en coffret en 5.1 chez dybex en février   :Shocked: 

X-guardian, si tu veux des gentils vampires, tu a Black Blood Brother. Ca se laisse regarder, mais sans plus.

----------

